# Is 942 currently usable?



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

Someone gave me a DVR 942 and up to a point it seems to work.
It has been out of service for a while and at the moment it doesn't attempt to update its software. I can see from the channel headers it is out of date.
Do they activate these any more or how can I get current software.?
If no i will use it as a dish pointing aid.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DISH Network will no longer activate a 942.

I recommend recycling if it doesn't cost you too much to do so.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

interd0g,

It is not supported any more and will not update the software. 942 receivers cannot be re-activated once disconnected. If you have any further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ejwhite (Aug 3, 2012)

I found a Dish Network 942 receiver at Goodwill for a couple of dollars. I want to use it for OTA broadcast TV in another room. I currently have a 722k and a 922. I have connected the 942 to an extra non used cable from my dish. It works great. It gets all the local channels and records and plays back in HD. The problem I'm having is that the time is 5 hours ahead of my actual time. I have set the correct Zip code in set up menu, but that did not change it. Has Dish disabled things to make it difficult to use the box for anything? Is there anything I can do to correct the time?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You must change time zone in the smart card if you want correct time


----------



## ejwhite (Aug 3, 2012)

P Smith said:


> You must change time zone in the smart card if you want correct time


Thanks, Unfortunately there is no card with the receiver. Is there any other way to set it?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, that's not how it is working ...

without smart card any of your dish device is doorstop (perhaps exclude dtvpal DVR, but it's pure OTA), so the DVR has it, it's embedded; to check its numbers, press Menu twice; post TV screenshot for review

there is no other way to change timezone


----------



## ejwhite (Aug 3, 2012)

P Smith said:


> well, that's not how it is working ...
> 
> without smart card any of your dish device is doorstop (perhaps exclude dtvpal DVR, but it's pure OTA), so the DVR has it, it's embedded; to check its numbers, press Menu twice; post TV screenshot for review
> 
> there is no other way to change timezone


I understand what you are saying. I thought you were referring to the cards they sent out years ago to change access. Yes, the system info menu does have all the info about the receiver. How can the time zone be changed on the smart card?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

by special EMM cmd - see SG Bible in Internet


----------



## ejwhite (Aug 3, 2012)

P Smith said:


> by special EMM cmd - see SG Bible in Internet


You confused me with that one. Way over my head. My math still works. I'll just have to add five hours to the timer.

Thanks anyway


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just for start: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conditional_access


----------

